
Show HN: Fairbooks – Uber for authors, Spotify for readers - gottarts
http://fairbooks.co?ref=hn
======
3dfan
Im interested in the topic of books so I went out of my way and enable
javascript. Because your page otherwise shows nothing. And yet, I still see no
explanation of what it is. Just some beautiful layout with fluff words.

~~~
gottarts
Thanks for the "beautiful layout", and I'm sorry about the javascript
"problem". You can find more infos in our blog, at
[http://fairbooks.co/blog](http://fairbooks.co/blog)

~~~
3dfan
That gives me "Error 404 - Web app not found"

